# T shirt wars



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I would like to thank Tape tech for sending me 2 "T" shirts. After many little tiffs, and me constantly hounding them about a "T" shirt. They came through and sent me TWO. They would of arrived sooner, but I forgot to send my mailing address to Mike right away. And so Mike knows everything is all water under the bridge, I even bought a 3.5 Tape tech angle head last week. I would also like to thank all the manufacturers who Grace this site, especially those that sent me a "T" shirt........ who are

Thank you Mike from Tape tech, for 2 "T" shirts

Thank you Aaron from Columbia tools, for the sexxy golf shirt

And a future thank you to Joe from trim-tex, who said he might send me a much nicer "T" shirt than KIWIMAN'S 
Hear that kiwiman, Joe said he can send me a nicer shirt than yours so







, and count them, that will make one ,two ,three ,four "T" shirts Sheep shagger. So you can kiss this freezing cold Canadian







,b/c I'm winning the "T" shirt war









Oh, and by the way, how many "T" shirts do you have now Mudshark:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well then you had better remove your signature line. :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Atleast they make T-shirts in my size ..................  *Booya!!!* point to me


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

To all companies out there that visit DWT, could you please send me a free T-shirt each so I can stick something up 2Bucks hairy something :glare: 
I use Columbia, Tapetech, Drywallmaster, and I shop at Allwall,


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Atleast they make T-shirts in my size ..................  *Booya!!!* point to me


Ha Ha you and Joe from trim-tex are both funny. This is a actual quote from Joe's PM to me.......

 "Please respond with your mailing address so I can send you this cool shirt. I'm hoping XXL will work?"
:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> To all companies out there that visit DWT, could you please send me a free T-shirt each so I can stick something up 2Bucks hairy something :glare:
> I use Columbia, Tapetech, Drywallmaster, and I shop at Allwall,


To all companies

do not send "T" shirts to kiwiman, made out of VIRGIN WOOL.

Virgin wool is a vary rare and valuable commodity in new Zealand

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> To all companies
> 
> do not send "T" shirts to kiwiman, made out of VIRGIN WOOL.
> 
> ...


GMTO .....................Giggling My Tits Off


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

T shirt wars eh. My turn. Tehe giggle giggle smirk.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dam gaz, I got one all wall shirt, Thats it?? Look at you ya big show off :jester:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

He started it.:boxing:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I
> Oh, and by the way, how many "T" shirts do you have now Mudshark:whistling2:


Let's see, there is so many I have to haul them out to count them. 

Got the TapeTech one a while back 2buck and half worn out already. It's the right colour to wear at the jobsite if you know what I mean. That golf shirt from Aaron is real nice, can wear that in public. Got 2 more nice ones but will keep you wondering where they are from or you may post something new in your signature. I have another shirt on the way from Trim-Tex to make it 5.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would like to thank Tape tech for sending me 2 "T" shirts. After many little tiffs, and me constantly hounding them about a "T" shirt. They came through and sent me TWO. They would of arrived sooner, but I forgot to send my mailing address to Mike right away. And so Mike knows everything is all water under the bridge, I even bought a 3.5 Tape tech angle head last week. I would also like to thank all the manufacturers who Grace this site, especially those that sent me a "T" shirt........ who are
> 
> Thank you Mike from Tape tech, for 2 "T" shirts
> 
> ...


Now that Mike's turned you into a big walking billboard for TapeTech......:whistling2:

I wonder what the 'Better. Faster. Every Time.' is supposed to really mean. :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Let's see, there is so many I have to haul them out to count them.
> 
> Got the TapeTech one a while back 2buck and half worn out already. It's the right colour to wear at the jobsite if you know what I mean. That golf shirt from Aaron is real nice, can wear that in public. Got 2 more nice ones but will keep you wondering where they are from or you may post something new in your signature. I have another shirt on the way from Trim-Tex to make it 5.


Joe from trim-tex, you need to send me 3 "T" shirts now:whistling2:

or don't send Mudshark his, and send me 2 instead:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> T shirt wars eh. My turn. Tehe giggle giggle smirk.


EIGHT "T" SHIRTS


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah gazman with eight is lookin to be the winner (unless he bought half of those!). Now I want an All Wall one and that Club Gyproc looks cool. 

I see Better Than Ever joined the site recently. 

Can't think of a better way to introduce yourself Better Than Ever than giving out a few T shirts. :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! Wow, aren't we all just t-**** whores. :laughing:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Wow, aren't we all just t-**** whores. :laughing:


&/or maybe 'Marketing executives'. :laughing:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

There is no heating on my site so its too cold for t shirts, even if you wore all 8 at once
Can I have a Columbia duffle coat? Tape Tech scarf? Goldblatt gloves?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Come to the land of OZ, t`s are all we wear.:whistling2: Seriously though you could not pay me enough to put up with that sort of weather.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*tshirt*

2buck if you can fit in a large t-shirt, ill send you one from my company !


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll hook u up with one of mine 2 buck you might not like the big American flag on back though .and I got 3x us big boys gotta stick together.:yes:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I got 2 Tape Tech shirts that are to small for me(so they dont count) a Columbia golf shirt, and a Trim-Tex shirt. Tape Tech wanna make it up to me? Just PM me...lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> 2buck if you can fit in a large t-shirt, ill send you one from my company !
> View attachment 3689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690


Sure, as long as you don't send one to Kiwiman

Hold on, Your probably going to stick a Montreal Canadiens logo on it, aren't you:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I'll hook u up with one of mine 2 buck you might not like the big American flag on back though .and I got 3x us big boys gotta stick together.:yes:


Sure, at least I know yours will fit.

No problem with the flag, Us Canucks and yanks get along, unlike them Kiwi's and Aussies.

besides, my last Ex wife was American,,, so........ hold on, let me re-think this now:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

T shirts? I cant even get a box of corner bead never mind a t shirt...I suppose being a whore is like money...it gets **** done...:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Joe from trim-tex, you need to send me 3 "T" shirts now:whistling2:
> 
> or don't send Mudshark his, and send me 2 instead:thumbup:




Ha Ha - got mine today 2buck, its a nice light grey with the logos front and back - thanks Joe.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Joe, you said not to make a big deal out of this, but you made my day









i was having a bad day, mister government decided to bend me over the table more, well pulling my pants down farther to take a larger garnish out of my pay. I was pissed and miserable when I stopped at my secretary/book keepers house (cough,cough,mothers) and there was a box sitting there. I was wondering what was going on, since I had not sent you my address yet. So when I opened the box up, I began to laugh my arse off, it felt like Xmas, and you made me forget my troubles and made me smile again.

not in the picture, is the autographed pictures you sent me of your race team. I already gave them to my grandsons who are 2 and 6. You should really put up a thread on what IT,,, looks like you do for fun, you know the guys will love it on this site. As for the Oilers shirt, they were my team for years, during the Gretzky days. I don't know why I started cheering for the Toronto maple Leafs, since were out of the play offs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, again:furious:.

and now the best part of your gift you gave me is...................... this

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Kiwiman, Gazman and you too Mudshark, I'm winning the "T" shirt war. Nobody can beat me now







. So count them guys, that's 8 "T" shirts Trim-tex just sent me, for a grand total of eleven,,,,,, and still counting..... Who can beat me now









Kiwiman has 2 "T" shirts









Also Joe, my daughter liked the little dolls, she said they looked like me


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Only because I dont want to ruin your happy place I wont get out ALL of my free T shirts, drink bottles, stubie holders and take a photo. Peace bro.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Only because I dont want to ruin your happy place I wont get out ALL of my free T shirts, drink bottles, stubie holders and take a photo. Peace bro.










:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Kiwiman has 2 "T" shirts


 Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


>



Fair enough if that is the game we are playing. Cop this.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

OK then 2buck - you can show off your little Trim Tex mascot on you avatar proudly then. 

Its not fair....


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe Trim-Tex could put out a Jaws of life product to help the poor sheepies (PT) with their heads in fences :jester:

Nice gear and dolls there :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

gazman said:


> Fair enough if that is the game we are playing. Cop this.:thumbsup:


 Gyprock tenni's? Oh you dirty bastard! :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Fair enough if that is the game we are playing. Cop this.:thumbsup:


 I hope all that water bottle's r for beer!:thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Small reno with lots of off angle corner bead and such...the blue tint is courtesy of nevermiss...for sh!ts and giggles...

Thanks Joe!


http://youtu.be/B6ZZbzHFrVA


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Small reno with lots of off angle corner bead and such...the blue tint is courtesy of nevermiss...for sh!ts and giggles...
> 
> Thanks Joe!
> 
> ...



Nathan can you move this to the video tours thread...must have had a couple tabs open and posted in the wrong one...my bad. I'm too lazy to delete and re-post!

:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Nathan can you move this to the video tours thread...must have had a couple tabs open and posted in the wrong one...my bad. I'm too lazy to delete and re-post!
> 
> :whistling2:


Sure you want Nathan to move this video, You posted it here on purpose :furious:

How many times did you kiss joes arse from trim-tex in your video, your just trying to win the "T" shirt war Getplastered:furious:

But it looks like your doing good ole Ontario boy work getplastered. Us boys from Ontario half to show those boys on the west/left coast how it's done:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Small reno with lots of off angle corner bead and such...the blue tint is courtesy of nevermiss...for sh!ts and giggles...
> 
> Thanks Joe!
> 
> ...


 Looks great Getplastered...That's a cut up mofo...:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey ,,,Trim-tex,, can I get a hat ? I need something to keep my hair out of my eyes..:whistling2:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sure you want Nathan to move this video, You posted it here on purpose :furious:
> 
> How many times did you kiss joes arse from trim-tex in your video, your just trying to win the "T" shirt war Getplastered:furious:
> 
> But it looks like your doing good ole Ontario boy work getplastered. Us boys from Ontario half to show those boys on the west/left coast how it's done:thumbsup:


Oh 2buck...ur so right! Long story...I was chatting with Joe all day friday trying to straighten things out with the order I never received...I did get a bunch of cool stuff...I won't win the t shirt war but that's ok!

So I get home Friday night and there on my steps is the original order from two weeks ago! :blink:

Sorry for laying on the floor kicking and screaming Joe!

That's why so many references to trim tex in the last vid!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Fair enough if that is the game we are playing. Cop this.


I hope your still playing the game Gazzy, b/c I'm kicking butt

I just got 2 more "T" shirts from Aaron from Columbia tools (2 given to 2bjr and 2 "T" shirts from certainteed mud boxes also).

Also, well standing in my supply house parking lot. Aaron waved a shiny new Columbia zook under my nose. So now I own a new Columbia zook and a ten inch fat boy box.:thumbup: (as soon as I pay supply guy) So that tops you used Columbia box your getting, and zook from Van man.

Plus 2bjr had a night out on the town with Aaron. I think he drank poor little 2bjr under the table. He could barely work the next day, well Aaron was all bright eyed and cheery when I met him the next day.

But, well typing this post, I would like to thank Aaron for wanting to meet two little humble tapers like me and 2bjr. He was here on business to promote his tools, he did not half to stick his neck out to meet us. To us, it was like meeting a celebrity, someone who makes taping tools:thumbup: .....very nice guy too, big lad also, should be a hockey player.

So lets see you top that Gazzy,,, now you will half to bug Aaron to come to the land of Oz, and that sheep shagging place across the ditch from you m8s..............

Thank you Aaron (Columbia tools)


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

You guys are ballers. All my free shirts say SW, PPG, ICI, BM on them.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to the columbia familly 2 buck and jr !  

We know tools work great , amazing customer sevices , and the st- james are a family down to earth . 

Plus its made in canada !!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought that this thread needed a bump. Thank you very much Jim and Amanda at WallBoard Tools. In all I received six shirts three for myself and three for my worker. :thumbup:
They look good eh 2Buck.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> I thought that this thread needed a bump. Thank you very much Jim and Amanda at WallBoard Tools. In all I received six shirts three for myself and three for my worker. :thumbup:
> They look good eh 2Buck.:yes:










im going to start bad mouthing wall board tools, just watch how many ''T" shirts I get Gazzy









Don't deal with Wallboard Tools, they give away free stuff:furious:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I have noticed that since we got free T-shirts from TapeTech, the badmouthing sort of stopped. Free T-shirts do work....


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> im going to start bad mouthing wall board tools, just watch how many ''T" shirts I get Gazzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know once you organise your trout fishing trip with Gaz 2Buck and Wallboard will organise some matching shirts


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

jswain said:


> Let me know once you organise your trout fishing trip with Gaz 2Buck and Wallboard will organise some matching shirts


Good response. It will cost that yappy bugger an airline ticket to collect a shirt. Trouble is he may not be able to afford to return, and Australia will be stuck with him.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Come on 2Buck, give it your best shot.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

forget the t- shirts ...I want a DWT Coat :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Come on 2Buck, give it your best shot.


I got 2 "T" shirts From Joe from Trim-tex, when he sent me that box of low profile bead to test. And a toque for our cold winters. (canuck name for a winter hat).

And 3 2buck dolls (that's what everybody seems to call them:whistling2

And you get nothing, Na ha









Thank you Joe


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I got 2 "T" shirts From Joe from Trim-tex, when he sent me that box of low profile bead to test. And a toque for our cold winters. (canuck name for a winter hat).
> 
> And 3 2buck dolls (that's what everybody seems to call them:whistling2
> 
> ...


I like the hat....:thumbup:


----------

